# Rainy Days



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Guys,

The last couple of days I'd planned to get a lot of chores done around the property, but the rain! Today is crazy. So, since I'm home alone I'm getting my John Wick fix on while trying not to think of all the work I should be doing or about missing the lady. What do you do when you are without your significant other or family on a rainy day? Or maybe when they are around?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last couple of days I'd planned to get a lot of chores done around the property, but the rain! Today is crazy. So, since I'm home alone I'm getting my John Wick fix on while trying not to think of all the work I should be doing or about missing the lady. What do you do when you are without your significant other or family on a rainy day? Or maybe when they are around?


I poop with the bathroom door open. So satisfying.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I love rainy days. So energizing.

I've been away from my SO for a while now, so I'm either working, watching movies, or crying myself to sleep.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last couple of days I'd planned to get a lot of chores done around the property, but the rain! Today is crazy. So, since I'm home alone I'm getting my John Wick fix on while trying not to think of all the work I should be doing or about missing the lady. What do you do when you are without your significant other or family on a rainy day? Or maybe when they are around?



Sounds like you're just Hanging Around, with Nothing To Do But Frown; do these Rainy Days and Mondays Always Get You Down?


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Binge netflix


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I kill time while time is killing me

Usually here on TAM

55


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Jerk off. One of those good jerks. Where you light some candles... Then try and shoot them out


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Go www victoriasecrets com and go shopping for fiancé


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last couple of days I'd planned to get a lot of chores done around the property, but the rain! Today is crazy. So, since I'm home alone I'm getting my John Wick fix on while trying not to think of all the work I should be doing or about missing the lady. What do you do when you are without your significant other or family on a rainy day? Or maybe when they are around?


*Please feel free to send all of that rain on down here to Aggieland!

God, how we need it!*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Please feel free to send all of that rain on down here to Aggieland!
> 
> God, how we need it!*


Does Aggieland mean England??? If so then yes, we need rain its so dry and hot. Grass is yellow and reservoirs lakes and rivers are low. 
I am praying for rain and cooler weather. Took the dog out at 9.30-10pm last night and 8am this morning, still very hot.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> > *Please feel free to send all of that rain on down here to Aggieland!
> ...


Aggieland means Texas Diana.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Please feel free to send all of that rain on down here to Aggieland!
> 
> God, how we need it!*


Arb Don't you mean Longhorn Country:smile2:

55


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I go out on a date with my favorite mistress! She is a FPV Quadcopter that my wife fusses at me for spending way too much money on her to buy her the latest HD transmitters and brushless engines...


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> *Does Aggieland mean England???* If so then yes, we need rain its so dry and hot. Grass is yellow and reservoirs lakes and rivers are low.
> I am praying for rain and cooler weather. Took the dog out at 9.30-10pm last night and 8am this morning, still very hot.


NOT HARDLY! NOT EVEN CLOSE!

Aggieland is a little pit stuck conveniently in the middle of Texas. It is a pit because it conveniently sucks up all the mediocrity and ******** in the state and leaves the areas surrounding it (but especially 100 miles to the West) pristine, beautiful and exceptional.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Arb Don't you mean Longhorn Country:smile2:
> 
> 55


:redcard::2gunsfiring_v1:

Yuck. Ill take an aggie over a Longwhorn.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Aggieland means Texas Diana.


OH ok. Never heard of that one before!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Please, please people! All of Texas needs rain. 

Also, everyone knows the armpit of Texas is Houston.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Please, please people! All of Texas needs rain.
> 
> Also, everyone knows the armpit of Texas is Houston.


Weather wise. It's an interesting place overall, and a good place to see your life flash in front of your eyes while driving on 610 🤠


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

john117 said:


> Weather wise. It's an interesting place overall, and a good place to see your life flash in front of your eyes while driving on 610 🤠


If you live in DFW you are conditioned to loath Houston. It's just in my blood


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

If you live in Houston you are simply accustomed to DFW folks being all full of themselves and kicking DFW's ass in most sports (except for maybe football), no conditioning needed.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

john117 said:


> Weather wise. It's an interesting place overall, and a good place to see your life flash in front of your eyes while driving on 610 &#55358;&#56608;


I have to admit 610 isn't much fun, but I actually get more nervous driving the freeways in Dallas, with all their 20 something yuppies driving 100 mph zipping around in their BMW 318s.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Arb Don't you mean Longhorn Country:smile2:
> 
> 55


*Let Travis County swelter and fend for itself!

Send it on over to Brazos, Washington, and Burleson Counties!*


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Tron said:


> I have to admit 610 isn't much fun, but I actually get more nervous driving the freeways in Dallas, with all their 20 something yuppies driving 100 mph zipping around in their BMW 318s.


The thing I love about Texas is all the rivalries. However, when the crap hits the fan for anyone, Texans come together to pick each other up without hesitation. I've not been to any part of the country with more state pride than Texas.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> The thing I love about Texas is all the rivalries. However, when the crap hits the fan for anyone, Texans come together to pick each other up without hesitation. I've not been to any part of the country with more state pride than Texas.


----------

